# philippine piranhas



## pinoy

hi! i'm francis from the philippines.








i just bought 5 red bellies, about an inch and a half and they are in a 50-gallon tank.

is 50 gal. ok for 5 red bellies?
i give them beef liver, goldfish and guppy as food, is this ok?
do piranhas need specific things in their aquarium because my tank is very bare. (just over head filter) :sad:

there are many piranha enthusiasts here in the philippines however its illegal to own them as pets. the legal and most loved fishes here in the philippines are the flower horn, arowanas, red tailed cat fish and arapaima.

thanks for the info!









peace!


----------



## camotekid

Oi kabayan! For the mean time, your tank might be fine. But when they get bigger you need at least 20 gallons/per fish. Didnt you put any plants and gravel first before you introduced your fish? Make sure that you have cycled your water before putting them in.


----------



## camotekid

By the way, welcome to the board!!!


----------



## camotekid

Goldfish and other feeders are ok. But dont make them a habit. Sometimes feeders can bring diseases to your beloved fish. Try to feed them a variety of food like shrimp, pellets, seeds, & frozen bloodworms. By the way, a senior member here said to stay away from liver because its too much oil content. By the way, you can avail the frozen bloodworms at CARTIMAR, at the back. I think its 60 pesosper pack.


----------



## pinoy

pare, thanks for all the info. when i got my rb's, i had the water cycled first for a few minutes but then i poured some de-chlorinator, as instructioned by the person whom i got if from. they are ok now. its just that im still contemplating on what to put in the tank. maybe a clay pot to serve as their hiding place/house? or should i put fresh plants? the space might be a problem if i put too much of something. 
somebody told me that liver makes their bellies even more red, but i have given them that twice only today. 
whats the best food you can recommend that's accessible? cartimar is unfortunately too far for me. 
by the way, where are you from?

peace


----------



## camotekid

I would suggest plain plants so it gives you more oxygen, but dont over-plant or over-decorate your tank. Just the right amount of vegetation so your fish can enjoy the swimming space of your tank. Sometimes too much accessories can clog you filter. Another thing, dont keep your tank lights 24/7. So your P's can have some time to rest. They're not very fond of bright lights. As the senior member said, "the lights are for you, not for your fish."

Have a good day!


----------



## Honda99_300ex

pinoy said:


> pare, thanks for all the info. when i got my rb's, i had the water cycled first for a few minutes but then i poured some de-chlorinator, as instructioned by the person whom i got if from.


 so you just put the water in, waited a couple minutes and added the fish??


----------



## Raptor

Welcome, Shrimp and crayfish are the best for color. Catfish is very good for bulking them up. Only give red meats as a treat once and a while.


----------



## JReezelle

Good to see another pinoy in the hobby. How did you get p's in the PI? That's cool, oh and welcome to the site you'll learn everything you need to know about keeping p's here.


----------



## hastatus

> pinoy Posted on Oct 11 2003, 11:09 AM
> hi! i'm francis from the philippines.
> i just bought 5 red bellies, about an inch and a half and they are in a 50-gallon tank.
> 
> is 50 gal. ok for 5 red bellies?
> i give them beef liver, goldfish and guppy as food, is this ok?
> do piranhas need specific things in their aquarium because my tank is very bare. (just over head filter)
> 
> there are many piranha enthusiasts here in the philippines however its illegal to own them as pets. the legal and most loved fishes here in the philippines are the flower horn, arowanas, red tailed cat fish and arapaima.
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> peace!


Greetings and welcome. I'm curious to see a photograph of your "pirana". The reason for this, I have followed for a number of years the "piranha loose in the Philippines river" news articles and looking at the photos from that data, all of them are pacu and being described as pirana. I'm not doubting your ID of your fish, but certainly make me feel a lot better knowing you are getting real piranas and not pacu.


----------



## pinoy

camotekid said:


> I would suggest plain plants so it gives you more oxygen, but dont over-plant or over-decorate your tank. Just the right amount of vegetation so your fish can enjoy the swimming space of your tank. Sometimes too much accessories can clog you filter. Another thing, dont keep your tank lights 24/7. So your P's can have some time to rest. They're not very fond of bright lights. As the senior member said, "the lights are for you, not for your fish."
> 
> Have a good day!


 thanks bro!


----------



## pinoy

Honda99_300ex said:


> pinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> pare, thanks for all the info. when i got my rb's, i had the water cycled first for a few minutes but then i poured some de-chlorinator, as instructioned by the person whom i got if from.
> 
> 
> 
> so you just put the water in, waited a couple minutes and added the fish??
Click to expand...

 it was out of my hands already. i had no choice but to take them in already. the seller delivered the tank to me and the fishes on the same hour! you see, its illegal to have that here so it was pretty much of a hush-hush. they seem to be ok now, eating well..


----------



## pinoy

Raptor said:


> Welcome, Shrimp and crayfish are the best for color. Catfish is very good for bulking them up. Only give red meats as a treat once and a while.


 thanks for the warm welcome.
will feed them that. thanks!


----------



## pinoy

JReezelle said:


> Good to see another pinoy in the hobby. How did you get p's in the PI? That's cool, oh and welcome to the site you'll learn everything you need to know about keeping p's here.


 thanks! 
i got them from a friend who owns a pet shop, who knows a breeder of rb's.


----------



## pinoy

hastatus said:


> pinoy Posted on Oct 11 2003, 11:09 AM
> hi! i'm francis from the philippines.
> i just bought 5 red bellies, about an inch and a half and they are in a 50-gallon tank.
> 
> is 50 gal. ok for 5 red bellies?
> i give them beef liver, goldfish and guppy as food, is this ok?
> do piranhas need specific things in their aquarium because my tank is very bare. (just over head filter)
> 
> there are many piranha enthusiasts here in the philippines however its illegal to own them as pets. the legal and most loved fishes here in the philippines are the flower horn, arowanas, red tailed cat fish and arapaima.
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> peace!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings and welcome. I'm curious to see a photograph of your "pirana". The reason for this, I have followed for a number of years the "piranha loose in the Philippines river" news articles and looking at the photos from that data, all of them are pacu and being described as pirana. I'm not doubting your ID of your fish, but certainly make me feel a lot better knowing you are getting real piranas and not pacu.
Click to expand...

 i'm sure they are piranha's. i got them from a reliable source, and a friend most importantly. will try to take a pic of them and post it right away.


----------



## tecknik

Snap some pics for us!


----------



## f2esh

kamusta ka pinoy......wuddup mhin lol....i think thas 2 much for a 50 gal..lol.....i suggest 3 for life


----------



## RhomZilla

I also wonder where you guys get your Ps in the Philippines. I was just there a week ago and never got around to meeting 2 of PFury members that live there. I've been to 2 different fish store (even a zoo at Tagaytay) and all they had were huge Pacus. A cousin of mine who owns a 15" SnakeHead told me that just like everywhere else, Ps can be boght and sold to whomever, as long as you have the knowledge on who/how to get 'em. But pls provide the pics. I would love to see a real P actually from the PI.


----------



## NIKE




----------



## Mekillah

YO, whattup... I'm new here... n'i think this site friggin' crazy man...

anyway im flip and ive got 7 Red Bellys piranhas like 4 inches or sum'm, swimmin'

around in a 38 gallon tank... i wanna get a bigger tank, im lookin' at 90 G's, haha

hardcore fish terms, yah anyway i wanna jump from 38 to 90... and uh, gyeah, if

anyone knows where to get any other types of piranhas other than the red belly,

gimme a shout or juss leave a msg on this mofo. Aight well, i'll take some pics

n'put em' up but shigga man they don't compare to any of the Piranhas here,

DAYAAM!! AIght Peaaaaaaaaace the fugg out....


----------



## jovons

WELCOME...ABOARD...pare... yeah..i was there in PI last january 03, but all i saw was pacus and oscars. my cousin there owns a huge pacu and he said his friend has P. i never got the chance to see it cuz i couldn't contact the guy. 
anyway, I ALSO WANT TO SEE SOME P's IN PI. post some pics bro... cuz def when i'm going back i'll buy some for cousin aquariums.


----------



## pinoy

:smile:


----------



## pinoy

:smile:


----------



## pinoy

:smile:


----------



## pinoy

:smile:


----------



## pinoy

:smile:


----------



## pinoy




----------



## pinoy

NIKE said:


>


----------



## pinoy

finally everybody!! i got to borrow my dad's camera and here are the pics! my tank is totally bare (i need help on that), my tank and the fishes have been with me less than two weeks only. right now i feed them shrimps

so, good and bad comments are welcome. will take them constructively. thanks!

peace


----------



## hastatus

Where are the spots on the body? Must be a new Pygocentrus species!

Just kidding folks.
















Nice fish


----------



## camotekid

nice pix bro! your tank is really bare. Some basic aquascaping will do. This link will help you: Aquascaping a Piranha tank

Good luck!


----------



## pinoy

hastatus said:


> Where are the spots on the body? Must be a new Pygocentrus species!
> 
> Just kidding folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish


 sorry but the camera i used wasn't mine so i didnt exactly know how to set it up. took the pics at night and the flash was too strong. will take pics at daytime for a clearer shot.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

camotekid said:


> nice pix bro! your tank is really bare. Some basic aquascaping will do. This link will help you: Aquascaping a Piranha tank
> 
> Good luck!


 thanks bro!

peace!


----------



## RhomZilla

Aiight.. well Im convinced.







Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.


----------



## oldnavycb

nice looking fish but ur right u should get sum gravel in the tank and mayb sum plants...welcome get ready to feel the fury!


----------



## here phishiie phishiie

This is kinda on this subject but why do juvy redbellys sometimes not have spots? The few that I've had have spots.


----------



## pinoy

RhomZilla said:


> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.


 thanks! :smile: 
of course i would want to belong to a club here or maybe put it up myself but then that would mean exposing myself, and owning piranhas here is illegal. i would want to educate some of filipinos here though, that these fishes arent all that bad like what most humans think of the pitbulls, you see, i also once had a pitbull and still remain to be a passionate lover of the breed.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

FeedingFrenzy said:


> nice looking fish but ur right u should get sum gravel in the tank and mayb sum plants...welcome get ready to feel the fury!


 yes im considering that, its just that our house right now is undergoing renovation and the place where my tank is isnt actually where i plan to put it permanently. maybe in 2weeks time, when everythings set i can start decorating it. hopefully i can post new pics with the plants and all that.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

here phishiie phishiie said:


> This is kinda on this subject but why do juvy redbellys sometimes not have spots? The few that I've had have spots.


 they do have spots. the camera wasnt set right, the flash was too bright. i will try taking pics at daytime where i wont have to use the flash so the spots will be more visible. its the reflection of the glass too that made the spots invisible.

peace!


----------



## Reich

pinoy din ako pre... its gud that your rbps are surviving even without cycling the tank. however, you might want to purchase a bigger tank, say, a 100g, to keep them for life. then place all your feeders on your 50g so that you could quarantine them first before sending them to hell







p's love decors, so you might want to add some driftwoods or plants. however, you should saturate 1st the drift wood in a diff container until the water is clear so that all acids will be washed out. just dont decorate your tank in one sitting! definitely will stress your fish.


----------



## RhomZilla

pinoy said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! :smile:
> of course i would want to belong to a club here or maybe put it up myself but then that would mean exposing myself, and owning piranhas here is illegal. i would want to educate some of filipinos here though, that these fishes arent all that bad like what most humans think of the pitbulls, you see, i also once had a pitbull and still remain to be a passionate lover of the breed.
Click to expand...

 I hear ya.. but as with the cops in Manila, a good handshake would def let you keep your Ps. And also thats another thing Ive noticed, I didnt see any Rottweilers, but 1 pitt when I was there. Mostly seen mutts or dogs Ive never seen before. Kunin mo Aso's :laugh:


----------



## moxk2

Mekillah said:


> YO, whattup... I'm new here... n'i think this site friggin' crazy man...
> 
> anyway im flip and ive got 7 Red Bellys piranhas like 4 inches or sum'm, swimmin'
> 
> around in a 38 gallon tank... i wanna get a bigger tank, im lookin' at 90 G's, haha
> 
> hardcore fish terms, yah anyway i wanna jump from 38 to 90... and uh, gyeah, if
> 
> anyone knows where to get any other types of piranhas other than the red belly,
> 
> gimme a shout or juss leave a msg on this mofo. Aight well, i'll take some pics
> 
> n'put em' up but shigga man they don't compare to any of the Piranhas here,
> 
> DAYAAM!! AIght Peaaaaaaaaace the fugg out....



U'r right.... U'r crazy....


----------



## moxk2

RhomZilla said:


> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.


 It's about time we organize a club here in the philippines for piranha hobbyist... Nice idea dude...


----------



## moxk2

*Ang dami palang pinoy d2... Ang Saya!!! Yehey!!!*


----------



## moxk2

hey guys just wonderin' how much would 1 4-6" rbp would cost? They kinda frustrate me, they just would'nt breed. And i would like to buy a 100g tank.


----------



## RhomZilla

moxk2 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time we organize a club here in the philippines for piranha hobbyist... Nice idea dude...
Click to expand...

 Yeah, you guys do that... Then when I do go back, I can check out you guys's Ps and show pics back home.


----------



## pinoy

Reich said:


> pinoy din ako pre... its gud that your rbps are surviving even without cycling the tank. however, you might want to purchase a bigger tank, say, a 100g, to keep them for life. then place all your feeders on your 50g so that you could quarantine them first before sending them to hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p's love decors, so you might want to add some driftwoods or plants. however, you should saturate 1st the drift wood in a diff container until the water is clear so that all acids will be washed out. just dont decorate your tank in one sitting! definitely will stress your fish.


 ok will take note on all that. thanks pare!
my plan is actually to get another 50 gal tank cause my aquarium stand has 2 levels. so i'll put 3 in one tank the other two in the another tank. will do all these by next month when everything's set in our house.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

RhomZilla said:


> pinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! :smile:
> of course i would want to belong to a club here or maybe put it up myself but then that would mean exposing myself, and owning piranhas here is illegal. i would want to educate some of filipinos here though, that these fishes arent all that bad like what most humans think of the pitbulls, you see, i also once had a pitbull and still remain to be a passionate lover of the breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya.. but as with the cops in Manila, a good handshake would def let you keep your Ps. And also thats another thing Ive noticed, I didnt see any Rottweilers, but 1 pitt when I was there. Mostly seen mutts or dogs Ive never seen before. Kunin mo Aso's :laugh:
Click to expand...

 rotts are not illegal. they are a registered breed in the philippine canine club. pitbulls are not acknowledged but not illegal. they just have a separate club, where they hold all the shows and weight pulling competitions. but pit conventions (dog fights) are the ones illegal. there are many underground though, if you know somebody, you can probably watch it.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

moxk2 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time we organize a club here in the philippines for piranha hobbyist... Nice idea dude...
Click to expand...

 just let me know if you are interested in putting up a club. i know a few people here in my area that are also into piranhas.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

moxk2 said:


> hey guys just wonderin' how much would 1 4-6" rbp would cost? They kinda frustrate me, they just would'nt breed. And i would like to buy a 100g tank.


 i know someone selling piranhas that big but its going to cost you. a one and a half inch would already cost you 300-400pesos. so if you want the 4inches already, it would probably be not less than a thousand pesos. its hard to look for that size. but if you really want to buy, you can email me for more info.








a hundred gallon tank is also not less than a 2000pesos, without stand pa.

peace!


----------



## pinoy

RhomZilla said:


> moxk2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiight.. well Im convinced.:nod: Hey Pinoy, maybe you can hook up with the other PFury members there in PI and have a get together or even maybe start a Piranha club.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time we organize a club here in the philippines for piranha hobbyist... Nice idea dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you guys do that... Then when I do go back, I can check out you guys's Ps and show pics back home.
Click to expand...

 let me know when you plan to visit the PI, maybe we can hook up!

peace!


----------



## Reich

matagal tagal din akong di nakapagpost d2 sa piranha fury... good thing there's a lot of pinoys here... kala ko si camotekid lang ska c tikbalang... anyways, count me in if youre gonna start a club guys! unleash the fury!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

Reich said:


> matagal tagal din akong di nakapagpost d2 sa piranha fury...


 I have no idea what that says, nor care to try to pronounce it after 5 min of trying.... but


----------



## pinoy

Reich said:


> matagal tagal din akong di nakapagpost d2 sa piranha fury... good thing there's a lot of pinoys here... kala ko si camotekid lang ska c tikbalang... anyways, count me in if youre gonna start a club guys! unleash the fury!!!


 yes, hopefully we could put up a club here... 
i know a few people in my area alone who are into piranhas.
maybe one of these days we can all meet up and talk about organizing the club. i know there are even more pinoys here who are just quiet about having p's because its illegal, just like there are a lot of pitbull owners who participate in conventions who just keep it secret.
peace!


----------



## pinoy

RhomZilla said:


> Reich said:
> 
> 
> 
> matagal tagal din akong di nakapagpost d2 sa piranha fury...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that says, nor care to try to pronounce it after 5 min of trying.... but
Click to expand...

 what he said was that its been quite some time that he has visited and posted in this site...


----------



## pinoy

who are the filipino's in this forum?? hope we could all discuss the posibility of putting up our very own club here in the PI.
peace!


----------



## moxk2

I really hope so...


----------



## MPower

Pinoy 4 Lip!


----------



## pinoy

MPower said:


> Pinoy 4 Lip!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

they lookgood just fix the tank like we said and ull be fine


----------



## RhomZilla

pinoy said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reich said:
> 
> 
> 
> matagal tagal din akong di nakapagpost d2 sa piranha fury...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that says, nor care to try to pronounce it after 5 min of trying.... but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he said was that its been quite some time that he has visited and posted in this site...
Click to expand...

 Ahhh.. thanks pinoy







I know how to understand and talk the language.. but ill be damned to even try to write or read it.


----------



## Reich

haha... pinoy's one good english translator...as most of us filipinos are







i gotta give credit to rhomzilla though... cool for ya to read and try to speak it


----------



## peter101

hah yea.. i here ya rhom, i picked up spanish and can understand it and speak it to a degree but i have no clue about how to read or write


----------



## pinoy

Reich said:


> haha... pinoy's one good english translator...as most of us filipinos are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta give credit to rhomzilla though... cool for ya to read and try to speak it


 Mabuhay tayong mga pinoy!








hehehe.









peace!


----------



## DeSade

ako din sama ako sa club! i have 3 rbp its about 2months old, gusto ko sanang e tanong kung ok lang ba ang 12 watts top filter sa 36x12x12x12 na tank?


----------



## yohanan

I would avoid giving your piranhas any kind of mammalian or avian meats. They contain lipids that difficult for them to digest. This can cause organ damage and shorten their life spans. You will want keep an eye on your water parameters to avoid any ammonia spikes in an uncycled tank that can kill your fish. Good luck, and have fun


----------



## KAE_SATIVA

i'm willing to buy piranha po , near manila location please po let me know how to buy and where i can buy piranhas.


----------



## kosherhamradio

I have visited Davao a few times. I did not know there were Piranhas there. Where are they, so I can avoid them? Thanks


----------

